# Young kids wearing 80's band T- shirts.



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

In the last five years, I 'be noticed young people under 20, wearing 80's band T-shirts, here in California.
Bands like Ozzy, Rush, AC-DC, Thin Lizzy, Triumph, Motley Cruel and others.

I talked to a kid and asked if he actually liked the music and he started talking about his favorite songs from those bands ....

I don't think the 2000's Punk, Alternative or Nu Metal era of music ....isn't aging too well.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Dad still has/listens to his albums and kids are growing up with that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who cares?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, if one of those kids strayed off the sidewalk into my yard, I would be screaming at them to get off my lawn!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think a lot of these shirts are novelty items. kids aren't necessarily fans, they just like the shirt and they heard the song in a movie once. that and theyre available everywhere these days, used to be concert merch and ordering out of the back of a magazine and now we get them at Walmart and Marks Work Warehouse


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

In the nineties, I remember seeing a lot of Beatles and Led Zeppelin t-shirts. When I was a kid, most of us enjoyed Elvis and Chuck Berry and probably would have worn t-shirts if they were available.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My 11 year old grand daughter wears a Pink Floyd t-shirt and its one of her favorites even though she really doesn't know who Pink Floyd is. 
Her only connection to Pink Floyd is when she was a new born. She lived with me for the first 3 years of her life. When her mother couldn't get her to settle and stop crying she would give her to me and I'd hold her infront of the computer and listen to the the album "Wish You Were Here". She'd be asleep before the full intro of "Shine on You Crazy Diamond" was over. Of course I'd sit there with her through the whole album. It was funny as soon as she heard those keys drone in her eyes would stop moving and it was like she was hypnotized. 
But she wouldn't remember that. Or would she?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

They sell them for like $10 at Giant Tiger.

sometimes it’s just a fashion statement....like if you see a 30 yr old former supermodel wearing a Dead Kennedys t-shirt...it’s just to look “rock n roll”.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kids these days, pffft 

Anyway, with streaming music I bet more of them have heard the entire ACDC or BlackSabbath catalogue than guys my age.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My daughter stole one of my AC/DC tshirts and she also likes their music, so good for her. She gets to be cool and also likes good music.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I’d respect the kids who dig a little deeper and find more obscure band shirts.... maybe not Metallica, but megadeth?

The music’s all there for kids to listen to, so I’m sure some are familiar.


----------



## achar073 (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't get the cynicism about this. If younger kids are able to appreciate great classic bands then that's great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

kids need to appreciate the real classics ..,like Mozart and Beethoven


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry - the great music ended the decade before. Show up in a Little Feat T-shirt - I'll be impressed.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Sometimes I wear an Edmonton Oilers hat or t-shirt. I know nothing about hockey. I just like the look.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Misfits is a popular Tee for any age group I find. It's the rebel coming out.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I got alot of compliments on my Led Zepplin and Pink Floyd shirts when I was working with the younger set in Alberta. One guy i worked with in his mid 20`s dropped by on a Sunday afternoon. He got introduced to a mixed set of Zepplin, The Allman Brothers, Floyd etc., at about 7 on the volume dial while we sat on my patio and shared coffee and cannabis. 

I remember the first time I heard Robert Johnson. It was a "WTF am i listening to?" moment. He had the same look on his face when "Heartbreaker" came through the speakers. Lots of questions at that point, and gave me the opportunity to talk about the bands i saw in Detroit in the 80`s. I bet his ipod play list grew after that day, but who knows.

No Justin Bieber shirts for me...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> My 11 year old grand daughter wears a Pink Floyd t-shirt and its one of her favorites even though she really doesn't know who Pink Floyd is.
> Her only connection to Pink Floyd is when she was a new born. She lived with me for the first 3 years of her life. When her mother couldn't get her to settle and stop crying she would give her to me and I'd hold her infront of the computer and listen to the the album "Wish You Were Here". She'd be asleep before the full intro of "Shine on You Crazy Diamond" was over. Of course I'd sit there with her through the whole album. It was funny as soon as she heard those keys drone in her eyes would stop moving and it was like she was hypnotized.
> But she wouldn't remember that. Or would she?


That's funny. I fall asleep when those songs come on too. Or I change the station


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

vadsy said:


> kids need to appreciate the real classics ..,like Mozart and Beethoven


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

numb41 said:


> That's funny. I fall asleep when those songs come on too. Or I change the station


Yeah well Justin Beiber needs fans to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

MetalTele79 said:


>


that is actually pretty great


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah well Justin Beiber needs fans to.


He has fans it’s just they have to be in bed by 8 PM for school the next day


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Verne said:


> He has fans it’s just they have to be in bed by 8 PM for school the next day


most of Floyds fans are in bed by 8 and they have nowhere to be the next day


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> most of Floyds fans are in bed by 8 and they have nowhere to be the next day



Ouch. I had no idea you were a belieber.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I had no idea you were a belieber.


you may be slightly overconfident in how you think that's an insult. let Beiber be


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you may be slightly overconfident in how you think that's an insult. let Beiber be



I think its you who perceives it as an insult. Why would I care what music you listen to?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I think its you who perceives it as an insult. Why would I care what music you listen to?


maybe I read the room wrong but given your posted views on todays music I thought it was a safe bet you were taking a shot and you'd write the Biebs off as a ,.,



guitarman2 said:


> non talented musicless idols. Its crap with little to no substance


again, if I got it wrong. my bad


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

vadsy said:


> maybe I read the room wrong but given your posted views on todays music I thought it was a safe bet you were taking a shot and you'd write the Biebs off as a ,.,
> 
> 
> 
> again, if I got it wrong. my bad


Wow, today's music is disposable ... watch in 5 years .... it will be more than half forgotten. 
I seen a young High School aged couple walk by listening to AC-DC .... Ride On .

And that's a deep cut song, only die hard fans would listen to.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> most of Floyds fans are in bed by 8 and they have nowhere to be the next day


Same for AC/DC.

Lol @ quoting a Vadsy post from the dim and distant but he was right.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I teach guitar to over 12 + people, the majority of younger folks don't want to learn Ed Sharan, Nu Metal, Country or 90's Grunge .... they want to burn up the fretboard .

I think mediocre guitar playing is on it's way out . Youngsters seem to want play better than the other Generation, that celebrated mediocre and average.
And lots of guitar teachers at Guitar Center and other music stores that offer lessons are seeing that too.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I used to wear 80s t-shirts at school but it was back in the '80s . Iron Maiden, Def Leppard, ZZ top. Since then I've picked up a few Led Zeppelin shirts too (among many others).

I think these days many things "retro" are cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On one hand--hey--coll they have clothes, on the other--hey cool shirt.

I ain't the clothing police.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

15 years ago, I found my late '80s Iron Maiden Somewhere in Time t-shirt that I wore back in the day. I gave it to my 10 year old nephew - he loved it and wore it out.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> 15 years ago, I found my late '80s Iron Maiden Somewhere in Time t-shirt that I wore back in the day. I gave it to my 10 year old nephew - he loved it and wore it out.


I lived in Texas in 1982, I seen Iron Maiden and got a Number Of The Beast t-shirt and soon bought Killer and the Iron Maiden albums.
When I moved back to California, not many people have heard of the band .

That fall I wore the t shirt and a few teachers were upset about the shirt.
One made me wear it inside out for his class.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> When I moved back to California, not many people have heard of the band .


Considering the metal scene back then, you must've mistakenly moved into a retirement village.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Giant Tiger sells sweet band t-shirts.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Considering the metal scene back then, you must've mistakenly moved into a retirement village.


Nope. I am a steel worker, helping to build the California High Speed Rail .... heck, young men in their 20's have a hard time keeping up with me.


----------

